# What the roofer said



## debodun (Jun 7, 2021)

The roofer just left. He said $1800 and that's would be just for a patch. He's booked up until July 17th. He does full roofs during the week and saves the weekends for doing the patch jobs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

Have you plans on staying in your present home, Deb?

If so, what are your plans for looking at having things done inside?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2021)

That makes the quote of $2,300.00 to reshingle the back roof sound like a bargain today.

IMO the $1,800.00 for a patch is only part of the story.  If the roofer feels that the rest of the roof is good for several years the patch may be a bargain.  If the roof is in bad shape and other areas are likely to fail then the patch is a waste of money if you plan on staying in the home.

If it was me I would order the patch and have a for sale sign on the front lawn before dark.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Chet (Jun 7, 2021)

Like an older car, once things start failing, other things are soon to follow.


----------



## Remy (Jun 7, 2021)

Well darn. I do hope you get it safely fixed.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 7, 2021)

It was twice as much to reshingle the whole roof at my place in 2007.  I told the guy I could only afford $2500. He said he couldn't do it for less than $3700. I said fine. I was really expecting to shell out $5000.  Mine started leaking like yours, then all the shingles began to fail. It was months until we got it worked on. I hated it when it rained.


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2021)

Chet said:


> Like an older car, once things start failing, other things are soon to follow.


I compare it to dominoes.


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Mine started leaking like yours, then all the shingles began to fail. It was months until we got it worked on. I hated it when it rained.


I put a sheet of plastic on the floor of the attic under the leaky part. At least it might keep the water from coming down into the upstairs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> I put a sheet of plastic on the floor of the attic under the leaky part. At least it might keep the water from coming down into the upstairs.


And when the sheet of plastic reaches it's limit in containing water, then what?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> And when the sheet of plastic reaches it's limit in containing water, then what?


Put down another one?


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> The roofer just left. He said $1800 and that's would be just for a patch. He's booked up until July 17th. He does full roofs during the week and saves the weekends for doing the patch jobs.


Have you had any hail the past couple of years?  If so, have your homeowners insurance company send out an adjuster to look at it.  It he/she can find hail damage, they might assist with replacing the entire roof.
Neighbors across the street had some damage and called their insurance company.  Got their roof replaced by the insurance company.  They had the same homeowners insurance as we do.  So, I called our agent and he scheduled an adjuster.  I hadn't noticed any issues, other than knowing the roof was close to 25 years old.  The adjuster found some hail damage.  It was enough the insurance company replaced the roof.  Our deductible was something like $1,200 we paid for an $8,000 lifetime warranty new roof.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> And when the sheet of plastic reaches it's limit in containing water, then what?


Put another sheet of plastic on top. Keep doing that until you have 5 inches of wet plastic up there. Then roll it up like a rug and shove it out the window. This is the way my husband used to handle things


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> The roofer just left. He said $1800 and that's would be just for a patch. He's booked up until July 17th. He does full roofs during the week and saves the weekends for doing the patch jobs.


Get other estimates.  Ask for prices for a reroof as well.  Is there another roof under the exisiting one?  Will it have to be a complete tear off or can you put another roof on top of the one that's there?  I replaced my roof the year I moved in back in 2017.   I was lucky that there was only a single layer and I didn't need a tear off.  It cost me between $6000.00 and $6500.00 and it is a thirty year roof at which time I wll not be here.  If your roof is failing it is just a matter of time before you have more problems.  Here are two web sites you might find helpful:  Government Grants for Roof Repair (homeadvancement.com)  or this Federal Grants to Replace a Roof | Hunker  There may be others.


----------



## win231 (Jun 7, 2021)

$1800?  You poor thing.
I'm having a new roof done before next winter.  The lowest estimate I have is $24,000.00.
Just be glad your house isn't really big.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> And when the sheet of plastic reaches it's limit in containing water, then what?


Replace it with the plastic covering the hole in the ceiling in her kitchen. Nothing like having a fresh clean piece of plastic covering the hole in the kitchen. 

I like the use of plastic. Considering the list of temporary or no repair to her whole home.  A costly "over $100.00 " quality permanent repair would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2021)

Here's an idea;
Run a drain pipe from the leak, thru a window.......




*Geeeez.....fix the roof.......soon*
Meantime, tarp the roof


----------



## Ceege (Jun 8, 2021)

Last week I spent $11,000 for a tear down and new roof - plus major repair of the roof on my utility room - plus some bad patches on the roof of the house that included some new beams.  This house is 98 years old, so I was expecting it to be a costly job.  But to me it was worth it.  Living here is very inexpensive and practical and I really love the location.  Close to 3 expressways, lots of shopping areas, and several really nice parks.  
The stimulus money went into it, also.  That was a big help to me and to those who benefited from it in their paychecks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Last week I spent $11,000 for a tear down and new roof - plus major repair of the roof on my utility room - plus some bad patches on the roof of the house that included some new beams.  This house is 98 years old, so I was expecting it to be a costly job.  But to me it was worth it.  Living here is very inexpensive and practical and I really love the location.  Close to 3 expressways, lots of shopping areas, and several really nice parks.
> The stimulus money went into it, also.  That was a big help to me and to those who benefited from it in their paychecks.


Do think a lot of homeowners forget that what you put into your home, you get back out when you sell... in spades.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do think a lot of homeowners forget that what you put into your home, you get back out when you sell... in spades.


Plus the living expenses here are low.  I get low taxes and it's a small house so the utility bills are low.  I couldn't find another place that is so practical.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Plus the living expenses here are low.  I get low taxes and it's a small house so the utility bills are low.  I couldn't find another place that is so practical.


This is why I'm staying in my house as well.
.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Plus the living expenses here are low.  I get low taxes and it's a small house so the utility bills are low.  I couldn't find another place that is so practical.


That's such a plus. 

Our utility bills are low throughout the year, too, but our gas bills from December through to February, are usually quite high, account our home being older and not as well insulated as a new home would be, but all-in-all we're happy and wouldn't have it any other way, because no matter where people are building around us now, there are no yards, no privacy, and no room for parking, but we have a classic home on a big lot, with all kinds of parking right within the confines of our property, and for us there's just no beating that.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Here's an idea;
> Run a drain pipe from the leak, thru a window.......
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Deb is late 60's and not likely to buy a tarp, sealant for the edges, then rent the equipment needed to access the roof. That would cost more than $100.00 so for safety working with sweaty palms would be out.  Then hiring someone is not one of her favorite things to do. She suspects repair people to be rip off artists that charge way to much. So getting some plastic to cover the inside as a solution is what she came up with. 

Trying to be helpful & caring all along with her various neglected home repairs has been met with reasons for not making repairs & with similar cheap, temporary fixes that in reality are the long term fixes. 

I'm pretty sure I'm on ignore since after awhile, I like others trying to offer reasonable solutions to her  multitude of needed repairs I stopped  sympathizing with her.  

What would make sense to me would be to use the 200k she claims to have, raise the as she calls it a disaster of a home, then build a one story rancher on her cleared property.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2021)

Knight said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm on ignore since after awhile, I like others trying to offer reasonable solutions to her multitude of needed repairs I stopped sympathizing with her.
> 
> What would make sense to me would be to use the 200k she claims to have, raise the as she calls it a disaster of a home, then build a one story rancher on her cleared property.


Yeah, I do believe I'm on ignore too

The place will surely need to be razed if she neglects things much longer

One can easily sink 200 grand into an old place.....she may realize that

Seeing a couple pics of the place, I'd surmise I'd be worth it..if she acts soon

But.......her tight fisted stance is gonna cost her more.....much, much, more


----------



## Pepper (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey @Knight & @Gary O' 
Stop talking behind deb's back!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Hey @Knight & @Gary O'
> Stop talking behind deb's back!


What?

No back chat?

Seriously, the ol' gal needs some solid direction
Hopefully, her 'friends' will relay some ignored logic


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

Martha Ferris said:


> Get other estimates.  Ask for prices for a reroof as well.  Is there another roof under the exisiting one?  Will it have to be a complete tear off or can you put another roof on top of the one that's there?  I replaced my roof the year I moved in back in 2017.   I was lucky that there was only a single layer and I didn't need a tear off.  It cost me between $6000.00 and $6500.00 and it is a thirty year roof at which time I wll not be here.  If your roof is failing it is just a matter of time before you have more problems.  Here are two web sites you might find helpful:  Government Grants for Roof Repair (homeadvancement.com)  or this Federal Grants to Replace a Roof | Hunker  There may be others.


awww...you have come to this forum in such innocence.... sit back with a cuppa joe, and just watch carefully as this plays out....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I do believe I'm on ignore too
> 
> The place will surely need to be razed if she neglects things much longer
> 
> ...


well I'll go out on a limb and Copy this so Deb can read it.. I'm sure despite having you on ignore, she's heard all this before...


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Hey @Knight & @Gary O'
> Stop talking behind deb's back!


Great sense of humor there.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> awww...you have come to this forum in such innocence.... sit back with a cuppa joe, and just watch carefully as this plays out....


It probably has run it's course. About the only thing left would be some pics like when she described her kitchen ceiling collapsing would be pics of the plastic in use to deter more water damage to the walls.


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> awww...you have come to this forum in such innocence.... sit back with a cuppa joe, and just watch carefully as this plays out....


Okayyyyyy?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> awww...you have come to this forum in such innocence.... sit back with a cuppa joe, and just watch carefully as this plays out....



I still remember the thread  about the kitchen  ceiling caving in  ....  and  grease covering the walls  ... 

Wonder how those projects   are going?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 9, 2021)

Knight said:


> What would make sense to me would be to use the 200k she claims to have, raise the as she calls it a disaster of a home, then build a one story rancher on her cleared property.


*Agreed, A friend did that with her family home and is happier than a pig in poop with the results.  Now she feels she can happily grow old in her new home.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2021)

Knight said:


> Gary Deb is late 60's and not likely to buy a tarp, sealant for the edges, then rent the equipment needed to access the roof. That would cost more than $100.00 so for safety working with sweaty palms would be out.  Then hiring someone is not one of her favorite things to do. She suspects repair people to be rip off artists that charge way to much. So getting some plastic to cover the inside as a solution is what she came up with.
> 
> Trying to be helpful & caring all along with her various neglected home repairs has been met with reasons for not making repairs & with similar cheap, temporary fixes that in reality are the long term fixes.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that this would cost a lot more than 200K, what with the price of lumber skyrocketing.

Also there might very well be asbestos in the house, so add on for it's safe removal.

Otherwise it would be a great solution.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 10, 2021)

Am guessing deb  wishes she had never told  us about  her roof problems.

I agree with  Gary & rest  who wonder ,,'Why doesn't  Deb fix the house  ?'


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

The roofer agreed that price of building materials is high right now.

Its' getting to the point that you have to get a mortgage to buld a birdhouse.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> Its' getting to the point that you have to get a mortgage to buld a birdhouse.



That's why a prudent home owner tries to fix minor problems before they become a major issue.  If problems are ignored long enough, they can easily cost more to repair than the house is worth....as I'm sure you are finding out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2021)

This is now pointless.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> This is now pointless.


Go with the sheets of plastic then.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

Sometimes you don't know something is going wrong right off the bat. I don't go up in the attic very much, so I wouldn't see when the problem started until I got the stains on the wallpaper.

The ball is now in the roofer's court. I AM doing something about it, but contractors can't just start working the day they come to look at a job.

The sheet of plastic is just a temporary measure to keep any rain that soaks through the roof boards from coming through the roof floor. That's until the roofer can get to work.

I was telling my aunt about it the other day and she said if it was her problem, she'd get a can of Flex Seal and spray it on.

I don't understand all these negative comments.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2021)

Like plumbing that decides to spring a major leak on a holiday weekend.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> Sometimes you don't know something is going wrong right off the bat.
> 
> The ball is now in the roofer's court. I AM doing something about it, but contractors can't just start working the day they come to look at a job.
> 
> ...



Numerous people (myself included over a year ago) have recommended that you get a home inspection to determine needed repairs.


.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't feel bad Deb. My house needs repairs too. I have a neighbor who is pretty handy, so I can get a lot of them done on the cheap, but if my heating system springs a leak, I am going to have to pay beaucoup bucks too.  It's kind of a day to day thing sometimes.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Don't feel bad Deb. My house needs repairs too. I have a neighbor who is pretty handy, so I can get a lot of them done on the cheap


Send him right up here!


----------



## bowmore (Jun 10, 2021)

I do have sympathy for Deb, as a single woman trying to do what is best. Also, from photos I have seen of her house, the best thing is to call 1-800-got junk and totally clean out the inside,
The raze the place and have a new one story house built.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I do have sympathy for Deb, as a single woman trying to do what is best. Also, from photos I have seen of her house, the best thing is to call 1-800-got junk and totally clean out the inside,
> The raze the place and have a new one story house built.


A modern one-story house would look out of place on a block of brick, 3-story, Victorian houses. 

Even so, sometimes repairs don't go as expected. Five years ago, I had the northeast corner of the front porch rebuilt because of rot. Now it's worse than before.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was telling my aunt about it the other day and she said if it was her problem, she'd get a can of Flex Seal and spray it on.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> Send him right up here!


I know. A handyman beats all the "you shoulders" any day of the week.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> The roofer agreed that price of building materials is high right now.
> 
> Its' getting to the point that you have to get a mortgage to buld a birdhouse.


That's true.  I paid $11,000,000 to build this birdhouse.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2021)

Puh. Good for you.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's true.  I paid $11,000,000 to build this birdhouse.


That would take a big chunk out of my next pension check!


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

Anyone ever see this TV show?

https://www.hgtv.com/shows/unsellable-houses

Some of those make my house look like the Palace of Versailles.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2021)

AnnieA said:


>



I would at least get two cans of Flex Seal, right?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 10, 2021)

*@debodun  I know some, including me, have suggested demolishing your house and building a ranch home on the lot. I can say, a friend of mine did that with her old family home and loves the transformation. She got best of both worlds..staying on her country property, which she loved, and having a nice, new, more accessible home to live out her life. Is that something you would consider?
Would you have somewhere to stay during this transition time?*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)

I, for one would not want to live in such disrepair.  Life is too short and you should *enjoy* the time you have left on this earth.  Be happy, live life to its' fullest.  You can't take your money with you when you die.  

The money is only making your palms and hands sweaty.  

Good luck to you, Deb.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> The roofer just left. He said $1800 and that's would be just for a patch. He's booked up until July 17th. He does full roofs during the week and saves the weekends for doing the patch jobs.



That's way too much for a patch.  You should get more estimates.
When I had my roof done I called everyone I could find to get estimates.
Also, tearing the house down and building a new one would be quite expensive.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

I had an appointment with another roofer for this morning. It is now after 1:30 pm and I haven't seen or heard from him. Very unprofessional in my opinion.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I had an appointment with another roofer for this morning. It is now after 1:30 pm and I haven't seen or heard from him. Very unprofessional in my opinion.


If I was a roofer and had my own business, full roof contracts would take precedence over patch jobs.

The decaying wood on your porch tells me not only do you need a brand new roof, it tells me that you need proper drainage and runoff from your roof to rectify the decaying brickwork around the upstairs windows.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

A few years ago I contacted a well-known gutter company about getting some gutters on the upstairs eaves to try to take some pressure off the first floor gutters . He got out of the truck, took one look, said, "Too high.", got back in the truck and left. What am I supposed to do, then? Not like I can do it myself.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> A few years ago I contacted a well-known gutter company about getting some gutters on the upstairs eaves to try to take some pressure off the first floor gutters . He got out of the truck, took one look, said, "Too high.", got back in the truck and left. What am I supposed to do, then? Not like I can do it myself.


well that's just nonsense..( too high)??? >.. we had our gutters cleaned out about a month or so ago.. not a problem, that's their job..... 2 long ladders and they were up there front and back , ..  long vacuum hose.. and cleaned out within 30 minutes...and photos of before and after ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> A few years ago I contacted a well-known gutter company about getting some gutters on the upstairs eaves to try to take some pressure off the first floor gutters . He got out of the truck, took one look, said, "Too high.", got back in the truck and left. What am I supposed to do, then? Not like I can do it myself.


When was the last time you had a *new* roof put on, Deb?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well that's just nonsense..( too high)??? >.. we had our gutters cleaned out about a month or so ago.. not a problem, that's their job..... 2 long ladders and they were up there front and back , ..  long vacuum hose.. and cleaned out within 30 minutes...and photos of before and after ...


No doubt the guy who came out doesn't have the equipment to get up where she needs it done.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 17, 2021)

Check out some of the "fixer upper" TV shows on HGTV.  Some of them do shows with their cast and contractors turning nasty houses into nice upgraded homes.  Maybe they might be interested in doing such a show with your house.  One such show that comes to mind is called "Unsellable Houses".


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No doubt the guy who came out doesn't have the equipment to get up where she needs it done.


...a ladder ?....


----------



## Knight (Jun 17, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I do have sympathy for Deb, as a single woman trying to do what is best. Also, from photos I have seen of her house, the best thing is to call 1-800-got junk and totally clean out the inside,
> The raze the place and have a new one story house built.


Since Deb claims to have 200k available to buy another home ( she's been looking) and that same recommendation was made over a year ago It's not likely she will do anything except go cheap with plastic.  

Her "junk" not viewed as such by Deb took years to accumulate (hoard) & is a source of income as in yard sales.  

I'm pretty sure all poster have sympathy for Deb. Hiring a handyman to do a patch job or temporary fix hasn't worked to well for her. I'm also pretty sure most have come to understand that home repair when needed took a back seat to not trusting contractors because they wanted to get paid for their skill & expertise.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No doubt the guy who came out doesn't have the equipment to get up where she needs it done.


Probably - just can't get it up far enough.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> When was the last time you had a *new* roof put on, Deb?


I've had sections replaced - latest was about 10 years ago - front side and dormer, but that was storm damage and insurance paid.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

When I had a liner put in the chimney, their cherry picker couldn't reach that far. They had to nail a ladder on the roof and climb up from the back porch roof. Come to think of it, it's leaking where that ladder was.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> When I had a liner put in the chimney, their cherry picker couldn't reach that far. They had to nail a ladder on the roof and climb up from the back porch roof. Come to think of it, it's leaking where that ladder was.



They're responsible for repair of any damage they caused.


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> They're responsible for repair of any damage they caused.


Deb said it was ten years ago.  By the time she fights that, her whole roof could be rotten.  And she has to prove they caused the problem.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> When I had a liner put in the chimney, their cherry picker couldn't reach that far. They had to nail a ladder on the roof and climb up from the back porch roof. Come to think of it, it's leaking where that ladder was.
> 
> View attachment 169606


15-18 years, that's the typical lifespan of asphalt shingles.

I would hire a reputable roofing company, one with a long list of professionally done jobs with a long list of 100% satisfied customers (yes, they are out there), and when settling on a roofing company, one that does gutters, downspouts, etc, the whole ball of wax, everything done all at once over the course of a 3-4 day period.

Then, I would hire a mason to repair all of the windows where the mortar is missing in the bricks, including replacing all of the rotten wooden sill plates in the windows, including cleaning up the exterior surrounds of windows and repainting all with a fresh coat of quality weather-resistant paint.

I would have the kitchen gutted, a new ceiling hung (in the kitchen), gut the entire structure of it's original flooring and lay down fresh new hard-surface flooring throughout the home. 

You'd be on your way to a better home, one that would be healthier, safer, cleaner, and more ready to list on the market when/if the time came.

All work done by reputable tradespeople with the backing of 100% satisfied customers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

The roofer called this morning and said they got tied up on a job yesterday and couldn't make it. 
I said that he should have called. 
Then he replied that he was the roofer's son and wasn't aware of the appointment, it was one his father had made, but he could come now and look at the roof.
I told him, in effect, to go pound sand (not my exact words, though).


----------



## Jules (Jun 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> but he could come now and look at the roof.


You just gave up a chance for a second opinion.  

Unfortunately the trades have more work than they handle.  None of us like it, but accept that we have delays.


----------



## Knight (Jun 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> 15-18 years, that's the typical lifespan of asphalt shingles.
> 
> I would hire a reputable roofing company, one with a long list of professionally done jobs with a long list of 100% satisfied customers (yes, they are out there), and when settling on a roofing company, one that does gutters, downspouts, etc, the whole ball of wax, everything done all at once over the course of a 3-4 day period.
> 
> ...


Should include plumbing that has deteriorated, the electrical wiring & increase the input to at least 100 amp service 200 amp would be ideal.  Then the cellar that has moisture issues.  All in all just redo the entire home to make it livable.

Maybe best would be to hire a general contractor to arrange for & oversee renovating her entire home.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> I told him, in effect, to go pound sand (not my exact words, though).



Congratulations!  You just moved to the front of the line on the Contractors "Blacklist".  Most contractors who are doing outside repairs are quite busy, and due to weather conditions may only be able to work on roofs, etc., for about 8 months of the year.  They are constantly having to juggle their schedules and never know for certain how long a job may take until they actually start doing it.  Most of them are very hard working people who are just trying to do their very best. 

Then, when they encounter a potential customer who starts being critical and even insulting, they quickly put that person at the end of the line, and often pass the word to their fellow contractors.  

So long as you persist in acting this way, you will Never get any proper work done on your house.  Just hope that you never have an inspector visit your place....based upon your posts, it is quickly becoming "unfit for human habitation".


----------



## Chet (Jun 18, 2021)

That size house in need of repairs is more than most older folks should be dealing with. If you are in love with the location, get the house demolished and replace with a single-wide manufactured home. No stairs to deal with and everything is new and will outlast you as you grow older in place.


----------



## Knight (Jun 18, 2021)

Chet said:


> That size house in need of repairs is more than most older folks should be dealing with. If you are in love with the location, get the house demolished and replace with a single-wide manufactured home. No stairs to deal with and everything is new and will outlast you as you grow older in place.


That has been recommended by several posters at various times for over a year now. Deb A single woman in her late 60's is set in her ways. That being continuing to live in a home she describes as a disaster. 
 Not likely she will do anything except continue to live in what most would consider an unhealthy home.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2021)

Never heard the expression 'Pound Sand' before, had to look it up.  I think Chet's advice is very wise.  Put all your treasures in storage, stay in a nearby nice hotel and do it!  If you can.  If you want.


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

I did look at the house - the realtor had been delayed at a business meeting. It looks very promising. My trump card is that I'm a cash buyer and don't have to wait for a mortgage approval. The agent said that there were a quite a few showings this weekend, but he'd "keep me in the loop."


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Congratulations!  You just moved to the front of the line on the Contractors "Blacklist".  Most contractors who are doing outside repairs are quite busy, and due to weather conditions may only be able to work on roofs, etc., for about 8 months of the year.  They are constantly having to juggle their schedules and never know for certain how long a job may take until they actually start doing it.  Most of them are very hard working people who are just trying to do their very best.
> 
> Then, when they encounter a potential customer who starts being critical and even insulting, they quickly put that person at the end of the line, and often pass the word to their fellow contractors.
> 
> So long as you persist in acting this way, you will Never get any proper work done on your house.  Just hope that you never have an inspector visit your place....based upon your posts, it is quickly becoming "unfit for human habitation".


Well, say what you want, but I am not going to let *any* contractor treat me like I don't matter. I waited home all day for him to show up or call and wasted time I could have been doing other things. I think that is just plain inconsiderate and unprofessional.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> Well, say what you want, but I am not going to let *any* contractor treat me like I don't matter. I waited home all day for him to show up or call and wasted time I could have been doing other things. I think that is just plain inconsiderate and unprofessional.


I understand.  It's unfortunate that this happened to you.  It's happened to me.  
But, please don't punish them for it....you're the one losing out in the long run.

jmo


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2021)

The expression (poem)  .... ' No Man Is An Island '  comes to mind.


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

I was telling the real estate agent about my roof. He said he had a similar problem and couldn't get a roofer. He put a kiddie wading pool under the leak.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was telling the real estate agent about my roof. He said he had a similar problem and couldn't get a roofer. He put a kiddie wading pool under the leak.


I thought it was possible to get or buy anything 24 hours a day 7 days a week in New York ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

Maybe in the "big cities", not so much in the boonies.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> Maybe in the "big cities", not so much in the boonies.


Doesn't Amazon Prime?...............oh, wait, you don't have a credit card...............


----------

